# Cute couple hitching to Portland



## Shade

My girl and i are will be leaving Eugene for Portland Hopefully on Wednesday, we just have our Packs and Instruments. Let us know if you'll be cruzin' by. Thanks Shade and Ariana


----------



## menu

ride a train. easiest run ever


----------



## CXR1037

^what he said

THINK OF THE PUNK POINTS


----------



## R315

CXR1037 said:


> THINK OF THE PUNK POINTS



When will there start to being redeemable boy scout-esque badges for collecting punk points? I think everyone here needs a sash and badges to establish credability on the road.


----------



## Shade

thats rediculous, you both lose respect for that comment,


----------



## Shade

menu said:


> ride a train. easiest run ever


 
Dont get me wrong i love riding freight, but theres no way in hell im hopping with 80 pounds of leather working tools and supplies plus instruments.


----------



## farmer john

Shade said:


> Dont get me wrong i love riding freight, but theres no way in hell im hopping with 80 pounds of leather working tools and supplies plus instruments.


 
80 pounds 80 points!!!

it is doable tho and not that hard


----------



## mylon

Shade said:


> thats rediculous, you both lose respect for that comment,



By respect you mean punk points amirite?


----------



## uncivilize

meatroll said:


> By respect you mean punk points amirite?



+1 pp


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly

run into jimi ?


----------



## CXR1037

Dude, I've already lost all my punk points.

- I've willingly (PAID for, even when I knew I could catch out just as easy) ridden Amtrak and Greyhound.
- I've taken airplanes. Southwest Airlines for the WIN! 
- I've slept in hotels (not motels!) right by the yard, just so I wouldn't have to share a bridge with some drunks or junkies. 
- I listen to mainstream music.
- I ride DPU's.
- I say, "sir" and "ma'am".
- I've taken a shower and I hate smelling bad while traveling.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I say sir and mam too. Being respectful will keep your ass from
Being kicked and might get ya kickdown


----------



## MrD

CXR1037 said:


> Dude, I've already lost all my punk points.
> 
> - I've willingly (PAID for, even when I knew I could catch out just as easy) ridden Amtrak and Greyhound.
> - I've taken airplanes. Southwest Airlines for the WIN!
> - I've slept in hotels (not motels!) right by the yard, just so I wouldn't have to share a bridge with some drunks or junkies.
> - I listen to mainstream music.
> - I ride DPU's.
> - I say, "sir" and "ma'am".
> - I've taken a shower and I hate smelling bad while traveling.


 oooooooooggglllleeee!!!


----------



## colorado

shit there is no way id hike with 80 pounds of leather
id rather through it on a train and uh yeah there right get them punk points trains+leather+girl=punk points hippy +girl+80 pond pack =no punk points


----------



## Shade

colorado said:


> shit there is no way id hike with 80 pounds of leather
> id rather through it on a train and uh yeah there right get them punk points trains+leather+girl=punk points hippy +girl+80 pond pack =no punk points


 
like i said i could care less, im no self proclaimed punk or whatever the fuck kids these days call themselves


----------

